# best impoundment barra combo



## vince1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys, went out to kinchant dam for a fish last night. I managed to hook up twice but got smoked almost instantly. I'm probably extremely undergunned with only 15lb line :? so I'm looking to upgrade. What sort of weight rod, reel and line do you guys reccomend for this type of fishing. I like to buy good quality gear that will last. I troll aswell as flick lures to the weeds and snags.

Cheers, 
Vince


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Vince, how'd you loose the two you hooked, into the weeds, on the jump?

I have tamed more barra with an old Shimano Symetre 2500 running 15lb braid on a 1-2kg Berkley Dropshot than what I have lost but then again I haven't caught that many and haven't caught a 1m+ model yet either, maybe that is my problem.

That is my light outfit for throwing light lures around but also used to take a Dropshot 3-5kg / Penn Affinity 3000 20lb combo and Daiwa Gen Black Supacasta / Symetre 4000 30lb combo for throwing heavier lures around and trolling. I have just bought a Stradic 3000 though which I will have to slot in there somewhere so will probably change things around a bit.

If you are fishing up amongst the weed I would suggest going a bit heavier say 20-30lb but if fishing / trolling out in the basin you can probably go lighter maybe down to 10-20lb. To comfortably fish 30lb you want a half decent 3000/4000 size reel as anything smaller won't have the drag or cranking power but if you go down to 10/15 a 2500 will handle this. In terms of rods, 5-10kg for the 30lb and even with some of these you might still fold them over pretty easily with heavy drag. Rods to suit 10/15/20lb anything from 4-6kg and upwards I would say. If you go light be prepared to loose a few fish in the weeds. I have had trouble finding a nice soft tipped rod with plenty of grunt down low without spending over $100 or better. My experience is that most cheaper heavy rods under $100 either lack feel (like a broomstick) or power down low.

Most of the fish I have caught have been on my light combo, on surface lure, up on / around the weed beds but a couple I have had to literally drag out (as best you can with 15lb line) of the weeds. Would be interested to hear what sort of gear others recommend. I bought a nice baitcaster a little while ago too but don't have the time/patience to teach myself how to use it properly so now trying to flog it off...


----------



## vince1 (Mar 12, 2013)

The first one I lost to the weeds, (he took me in there in a blink of an eye) the second one just sliced me on the first jump. Didn't even get a chance to do anything. Maybe it's just my fishing skills, or lack of...  Just double checked and I was running 10lb braid and leader. 
Thanks for the info, I might have to make a trip to the shop to try a few reels/rods in the weight you mentioned. 
I can definately see it's going to be a massive battle getting one of these on a kayak.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

10lb leader is suicide chasing any size barra let alone impoundment barra. I use minimum 15lb up the creeks chasing rat barra. Minimum 30lb when I know larger models are a good possibility.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

You need min 20lb Braid and 40lb Leader and crank the drag up and don't forget to keep the pressure on the fish or he will cut you off with his gill racks, 
Good luck next time.


----------



## robmcd (Jun 4, 2013)

15lb braid is plenty you just need at least 40lb flurocarbon leader a decent 4000 series reel and decent 5 to 10 kg rod 
i have managed plenty over the meter on 15lb braid


----------

